# How can I look more Friendly and Warm ???



## Never-To-Be-Seen-Again (Aug 15, 2015)

I been feeling good lately...more confident. however i look sad or mad all the time even though i feel good and happy. 

How can i look more friendly ????


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

smile


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Findedeux said:


> smile


^ This. Your facial expression is one of the first things that people see and, as a result, use to assess your mood, warmth, etc.


----------



## aricept123 (Sep 10, 2015)

shorefog said:


> ^ This. Your facial expression is one of the first things that people see and, as a result, use to assess your mood, warmth, etc.


Good point!


----------



## OneSecToAnotherMe (Sep 8, 2015)

I definitely agree with smile :grin2:. When out in public, listen to a comedy set or think of something that is really funny to you. Maybe also try wearing a bright color.
Another good tip would be focus on good posture. Stand up straight and stop yourself from crossing your arms or legs. When we cross our limbs in toward us we look closed off. Same as if we are always looking down. So eye contact helps too.


----------



## Rodin (May 11, 2011)

Why do you think you look mad or sad? Have people made comments?


----------



## Temujin (Sep 3, 2012)

Smile (as the others have said); and also eye contact and a warm handshake if appropriate.


----------



## Chasingclouds (Jan 7, 2015)

The funny thing is, is some people even when managing a smile will tend to still look angry or sad. I think the best think to do would be to have a complacent face, one where you aren't smiling or frowning. It's worked well for me because in general I am more neutral. If people can't read your facial expressions then they can't guess if you look mad or angry.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Wear an elmo/children's cartoon t-shirt.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

Exercise, if you have a dog, that almost automatically makes you more approachable  Well, considering a friendly dog lol. Slight smile, don't go crazy. No wearing sunglasses inside. Also no whistling, kinda creepy vibes. Oh hoodies! I _might _be biased there.


----------



## Contraries (May 21, 2015)

OneSecToAnotherMe said:


> When out in public, listen to a comedy set or think of something that is really funny to you.


This is a fantastic idea! I'm going to convert my Dave Chappelle videos to mp3 and put them in my phone.


----------



## OneSecToAnotherMe (Sep 8, 2015)

Contraries said:


> This is a fantastic idea! I'm going to convert my Dave Chappelle videos to mp3 and put them in my phone.


Thanks! I tend to make up funny day dreams whilst I'm walking around, so I can often be found laughing to myself... which might also look crazy... so. Actually I'm usually the one people walk up to in stores to ask a store related question. I must have a "yes" face or an approachable aura - because I am obviously not wearing the uniform, people!


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

You're a man so all this will do is make you look homosexual or like a man child.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Wear a coat and a friendly sticker


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Smile no matter how ridiculous you may think your smile may look like. It is something I have difficulty accepting but I know people would rather see you smile than not.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Give money and things to random strangers


----------

